# How is Micromax/Vu LED TV?



## nac (Jun 20, 2015)

I see Micromax/Vu are so popular in Flipkart and snapdeal but here I see Sony is more favourite followed by LG and Samsung. What's your view about Micromax/Vu LEDs and why Sony are preferred?

I don't know if this is the right section of forum, but I don't know where else I should post this.



Spoiler



My dad just told me yesterday that our CRT TV gone kaput and brought stand by from a friend. He said he need to buy a new one and I was started looking and have been looking since yesterday night. I was about to post a new thread asking for suggestion. Now I am told, he have bought one already. Wowie kazowie... That's super fast...  

I am super angry  Going by the brand and price I am sure this is not something I would want to buy. God...   If he say something next time about buying something, I am gonna shut my ears and get out.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 20, 2015)

nac said:


> I see Micromax/Vu are so popular in Flipkart and snapdeal but here I see Sony is more favourite followed by LG and Samsung. What's your view about Micromax/Vu LEDs and why Sony are preferred?
> 
> I don't know if this is the right section of forum, but I don't know where else I should post this.
> 
> ...


Which TV did he buy???


----------



## nac (Jun 20, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Which TV did he buy???


All I know is it's Philips and cost about 22k. 
My guess is it's a few years old model, not a full HD version.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

If you want a experience which is pleasant to eye so Sony is always a solid option to pick. Among Lg and Samsung consumer tends to be biased on one or another. I like their Uhd tv but there cost is just too much.


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2015)

$hadow said:


> If you want a experience which is pleasant to eye so Sony is always a solid option to pick. Among Lg and Samsung consumer tends to be biased on one or another. I like their Uhd tv but there cost is just too much.


Yeah, going through the older threads seemed like Sony is a solid option. I was just wondering why Micromax is popular. I guess, it's the price. How about the longevity of the LEDs? I have this opinion (blind) that CRT lasts longer than LED, may be I am wrong. Just would like to know...


----------



## $hadow (Jun 25, 2015)

nac said:


> Yeah, going through the older threads seemed like Sony is a solid option. I was just wondering why Micromax is popular. I guess, it's the price. How about the longevity of the LEDs? I have this opinion (blind) that CRT lasts longer than LED, may be I am wrong. Just would like to know...



See the thing is India is a price sensitive market and if you can sell a dead dog making it looks like a lion in the advertisements and pricing it cheap. 
Regarding the longevity so here is what I  can tell I have 3 Led TV and the oldest one is about 6 years or so old and still looks like it can run for another 6 years with ease. So unless you are eyeing it for a time loner than 10 years or so it might end up well.


----------



## nac (Jun 25, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Regarding the longevity so here is what I  can tell I have 3 Led TV and the oldest one is about 6 years or so old and still looks like it can run for another 6 years with ease. So unless you are eyeing it for a time loner than 10 years or so it might end up well.


Thank you. So I can expect it to last as long as CRT, I guess. That's good.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

nac said:


> Thank you. So I can expect it to last as long as CRT, I guess. That's good.



You should expect it to stick around for a long time. Because most of the people don't use their TV for more than 8 to 10 years I guess.


----------



## nac (Jun 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> You should expect it to stick around for a long time. Because most of the people don't use their TV for more than 8 to 10 years I guess.


We're not the "most", then 

I checked the TV. It's a 32" HD ready TV which is selling around 17.5k (after discounts) online. And my dad paid a lot more in the local store.  

Gotta doubt. I have downloaded few videos from youtube to check how it looks on TV including full hd and 4k. Can the philips can run those files too? My PCs max resolution is 1440x900 which couldn't run 4k, I mean it plays the file but takes about 2.5 min to run a 1 min length.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 30, 2015)

Came across quite a few Micromax LED TVs in various hotels and PGs, all i have to say is the video quality is horrible on them, colours were orangish with a lot of anomalies, edges were hardly clean, a lot of noise and flickering all over the screen, some special modes in TV which were over saturation gone horribly wrong.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 30, 2015)

nac said:


> We're not the "most", then
> 
> I checked the TV. It's a 32" HD ready TV which is selling around 17.5k (after discounts) online. And my dad paid a lot more in the local store.
> 
> Gotta doubt. I have downloaded few videos from youtube to check how it looks on TV including full hd and 4k. Can the philips can run those files too? My PCs max resolution is 1440x900 which couldn't run 4k, I mean it plays the file but takes about 2.5 min to run a 1 min length.



Don't download 4k I doubt it will be able to play it smoothly. First run the video on your pc and than run on the tv to see the picture quality. And Dad will always pay more


----------



## nac (Jun 30, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Came across quite a few Micromax LED TVs in various hotels and PGs, all i have to say is the video quality is horrible on them, colours were orangish with a lot of anomalies, edges were hardly clean, a lot of noise and flickering all over the screen, some special modes in TV which were over saturation gone horribly wrong.


Thank you. Going by the popularity I was expecting they would be at least decent if not great. 


$hadow said:


> Don't download 4k I doubt it will be able to play  it smoothly. First run the video on your pc and than run on the tv to  see the picture quality. And Dad will always pay more



Yeah, I did run it on my PC. But it's not normal. Audio is fine, but video plays slow.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 30, 2015)

nac said:


> Thank you. Going by the popularity I was expecting they would be at least decent if not great.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I did run it on my PC. But it's not normal. Audio is fine, but video plays slow.



Hd ready would run Fhd just fine but 4k needs a lot to push.


----------



## nac (Jun 30, 2015)

$hadow said:


> Hd ready would run Fhd just fine but 4k needs a lot to push.


That was my guess too. Will let you know, whether it can able to play or not...
Even though it plays too slow, I can see the difference in PQ. Very good. Just that it took me an hour to download a 1 min video


----------



## $hadow (Jul 2, 2015)

nac said:


> That was my guess too. Will let you know, whether it can able to play or not...
> Even though it plays too slow, I can see the difference in PQ. Very good. Just that it took me an hour to download a 1 min video



That's the main pain of living in India, can't enjoy content to the fullest.


----------



## nac (Jul 5, 2015)

4k didn't support. Got the warning unsupported file.
1080 and 720 played perfect. I don't know how a HD ready could able to play Full HD. If this is normal, why one should pay more to get Full HD TV?
Quality of 480p is better than the cable.
Our older CRT did have woofer, surround and all. But this doesn't have those things


----------

